# Looking for info from Kimber rifle owners.



## GWP (Feb 3, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a Kimber Longmaster varmint. I would appreciate any feedback on this or any similer Kimber varmint models. How well they shoot, customer support from Kimber and any other tidbits you might offer.

Thanks and have a great holiday season!


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

It is probably apples to oranges but years ago I had a Kimber of Oregon - Super America in 30-06

For whatever reason I could not get it to group under 2-1/2" no matter what load I used or what I did to it so I got rid of it and got a Sauer 202 - much better accuracy


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a kimber Montana In a 300 WSM it is sweet. That gun can shoot. Built well, good strong features Aka it doesn't feel like it is made of plastic like many of the other lesser $ guns. I haven't needed to talk to reps, because I haven't had a problem with it. I have heard that there heavy barrels shoot even better. I can't even imagine, because this thing is a tack driver. Put it on a sled, and shoots same hole at 100, 200 you can tell there is three shots, but man. It helps to have a sweet scope on it though!

Good luck man, I promise you won't regret it. It's one of those guns you may dish out some cash up front, but it will hold it's value and there WILL be a demand for it when/ if you decide to sell it.

my .02


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have a kimber Montana In a 300 WSM it is sweet. That gun can shoot. Built well, good strong features Aka it doesn't feel like it is made of plastic like many of the other lesser $ guns. I haven't needed to talk to reps, because I haven't had a problem with it. I have heard that there heavy barrels shoot even better. I can't even imagine, because this thing is a tack driver. Put it on a sled, and shoots same hole at 100, 200 you can tell there is three shots, but man. It helps to have a sweet scope on it though!
> 
> Good luck man, I promise you won't regret it. It's one of those guns you may dish out some cash up front, but it will hold it's value and there WILL be a demand for it when/ if you decide to sell it.
> 
> my .02


Agreed.

Kimber will be my next rifle choice too...

Ryan


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't top what others have already said. My father got a Kimber Classic in 270 this summer. He loves it. I'm purchasing a Kimber Montana in 270 WSM this winter. Outstanding for a factory rifle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One thing you need to know before you buy one. You need to buy Kimber bases for them. They are the only ones that fit. I did this and then the guy at scheels was like ahh the Leupold rings fit and they are cheaper. I was adiment that I wanted the Kimber rings. He talked me out of them, because they didn't have the Kimber rings. They put it togather, and as I watched them do it I noticed there is like a groove in there bases. Put it on went home, started to try and move the scope, and sure enough there was play. I brought it back and told them they are taking the rings back they did. I then ordered them, they woulden't order them because they have to put in like a $300 order to kimber. I was like WTF put a new gun on there to replace the one I bought.. needless to say they woulden't. Went online to Kimber and ordered the rings. Got them put them on and there rings have a tounge on them CRAZY huh.. A TOUNGE AND GROOVE! :lol: I put it togather and brought it back to Scheels and showed them. They were blown away WOW that fits nice and tight.

What I am getting at is buy the Kimber Rings and bases they are the same price as anything else, but you may have to order them. Well worth it though they lock that scope on tight and there is no play side to side. even if the bolts aren't all that tight!

Just thought I would throw that out there. So all of the people that have bought a Kimber from Scheels are running around with Leopold rings on there might want to switch. They may work alright but Kimbers system Is SWEET!

Sorry for the long hyjack but thought you needed to know. Good luck!


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

My old man bought a kimber 8400 in 338 federal and loves it shoots sub 1" groups at 100 yards with factory ammo. It literally flipped his whitetail over and stuck its antlers in the dirt at 75 yards. Leupold bases will fit them, not that I want to argue with hunt4p&y but that is what are on dads gun and no play or it would not shoot 1" groups. also I know that kimber will honor their waranty because dad also bought a Kimber ultra carry II in 45 ACP and had a shell blow the mag out the bottom of grip and lodge action 1/4 inch open. Kimber said they believe the shell was remanufactured(HSM or other producer) and that was the prob but they still fixed the pin that broke free of charge. Except for shipping fees


----------

